# Sunburst table I am working on.



## Gunner0228 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Sunburst table I am working on. (Updated 11/04)*

A few Video of a few step into a table I am working on. 

Part 1





Part 2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JV3UrdX-doI

Part 3





Part 4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WUfFapJ2LY


----------



## Clifford (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow, you are just doing an awesome job. Definitely it will result in a finest piece. Thanks for posting these videos as these may also prove worthy for me...keep updating about your work.


----------



## Gunner0228 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you, I will keep this thread updated.


----------

